# New Look



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey guys I was clay baring my car yesterday and I wanted to get everything so I took the wing off the car. I never took it off before and it looks cool. I was just wondering what you guys think.

Here are a few pics I took with my phone.





































Jay


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Can't really tell from those angles. It looks like it might be ok but I think you should post up more pics from some different angles. Like maybe some from the front quarter and side shots.


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

Here are a few more from diff angles. Sorry for the quality.



















Jay


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

needs lowering with a decent rear skirt to pull it off imo


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks different without the wing, which is good. No point in trying to make it look like a GTR so why not keep the distinct style.


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Hi5 said:


> needs lowering with a decent rear skirt to pull it off imo


I'm with him, I think if you got the rest of the car to look a little more styled, and had the wheels flush, you could definitely pull it off without a rear spolier. Why not try a discrete spoiler?


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have seen a carbon lip spolier on a 34 before. Im in the process of getting new wheels and when those go on Ill let the coils down. Im thinking about getting a top secret rear diffuser aswell. That would spice it up a bit I think.
Jay


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

The problem is that body parts for the GT-T is limited and living in the USA makes shipping a huge deal.
Jay


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

how the car looks at this point i think i am a fan of it with the wing on it.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

I think with a meaner stance you could deffinately pull it off with no wing.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

god no, put it back!


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

GTT's actually look quite good in the flesh with no wing.

There is a red one near where i live that has a do-luck kit and no wing... looks really aggressive


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

i think it has to have a wing. it looks neutered with out it.


----------



## JETGTR (Sep 15, 2007)

I saw a yellow GTT the other day 18' wheels lowerd exhaust and no rear wing... It was the best looking R34 ive seen i the flesh. It looked so low and tuff. I'd go for it dude, just 1 thing it must be lowerd to pull off the no rear wing look.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

we need to start a no wing picture thread to get this sorted. i cant imagine a good looking r34 without a wing for some reason.


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

the endless-r R34 looks pretty good without one. it has the mines lip spoiler.










Jay


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

NO! stick the wing back on.... alot of ppl in NZ are taking wings of cars and it just looks rude. The shape of the skyline doesnt suit it without the wing, like something is missing on a car. The rear doesnt slope down gracefully like a aston martin or a ferrari etc...


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

Dont worry guys she's back on. Just drove it around a little, was nice to be able to see out of the rear mirror lol.
Jay


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wingless can look cool if the rest is done . . .


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Personally anything but the stock wing on the R34 for me. The above lip spoiler is quite nice.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

i hate the stock sideskirts on a gtt, god knows what nissan were thinking :|


----------



## az786 (Nov 1, 2008)

excellent!


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

*No*

No, but each to there own it just looks a bit odd to me but that's just my opinion,I suppose you could just leave it for a while and see how you feel about it not my cup of tea,nice car by the way.


----------



## HKSR33 (May 28, 2008)

lower the car a bit more, make the car look more agressive and then take the spoiler off.

they do look good, but it needs to be done right. when you get your new wheels and lower it maybe post some pics of it then and im sure a few people will change their minds. besides, its your car, do with it what you will, as long as your happy with the results, thats all the matters.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i feel it looks too much like an ordinary car now, i would say keep the wing


----------

